# How to put finings or hops into fermenter



## krz (12/2/19)

I have a 64L SS Unitank like this





I want a way of adding hops or finings without opening up the top lid.

Any ideas how I can do it?

There is a sampling tap on the side, this is a possible entry point!


----------



## razz (12/2/19)

Hi krz. If you are able, you can add the additive to a PET bottle with carb cap and tube fitted into the bottle. Then you can pressurise the bottle with CO2 and force the additive into the racking port or dump port. You will need some fittings to do this. I got the idea from the Williams Warn website, they do this for adding finings. I want to try it on the brew I started on Sunday (in a unitank like yours)


----------



## krz (12/2/19)

razz said:


> Hi krz. If you are able, you can add the additive to a PET bottle with carb cap and tube fitted into the bottle. Then you can pressurise the bottle with CO2 and force the additive into the racking port or dump port. You will need some fittings to do this. I got the idea from the Williams Warn website, they do this for adding finings. I want to try it on the brew I started on Sunday (in a unitank like yours)



Thanks.

Ahh, this is the WW contraption. I guess you pressure it up higher than the pressure vessel and it should go straight in?
Very interesting.


----------



## razz (12/2/19)

Correct, they are 50ml or 150ml so maybe too small for hops but like I said I want to try a PET bottle, that should be okay to get a hop slurry into the port. Or just do it into the top and pray you get the top back on before the beer volcano!


----------



## Brewno Marz (12/2/19)

What is your concern about opening the lid? It will be so much easier and won’t effect the end product if you’re careful.


----------



## koshari (13/2/19)

Agree with brewno. Cant see any alternative regatding hops.


----------



## captain crumpet (13/2/19)

suck it up in a fat syringe and inject through a port


----------



## brewgasm (13/2/19)

Not sure about the finnings never used them except my first brew. But with the hops bags and magnets might be an option. Just stick them to the top of the tank at the beginning and when it's time for dry hops remove the magnet to drop the hops in to the beer or slide them in


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/19)

A possible way to do it is get a pressure relief valve with gauge attached with tri clamp fittings similar to below.




Use the port where the gauge was to make something up like this, what I use on the cubes for dry hoping / clearing agent. You would have to use a s/steel ball vale/ butterfly valve so it looks the goods and fit a s/steel hop dropper or plastic.


----------



## razz (13/2/19)

brewgasm said:


> Not sure about the finnings never used them except my first brew. But with the hops bags and magnets might be an option. Just stick them to the top of the tank at the beginning and when it's time for dry hops remove the magnet to drop the hops in to the beer or slide them in


Top idea that Brewgasm. I'll try it out.


----------



## brewgasm (13/2/19)

razz said:


> Top idea that Brewgasm. I'll try it out.


I have seen people do it with the fermentasaurus on the YouTube


----------



## krz (13/2/19)

Brewno Marz said:


> What is your concern about opening the lid? It will be so much easier and won’t effect the end product if you’re careful.


Generally I ferment under pressure, and then I transfer to kegs closed. 
When the Fermenter is under pressure and the end of the ferment, then I'd have to let the pressure out to insert the finings/hops etc..
I'd just rather not open it. 
That said, if there no easy option, I guess I will have to.


----------



## krz (13/2/19)

brewgasm said:


> Not sure about the finnings never used them except my first brew. But with the hops bags and magnets might be an option. Just stick them to the top of the tank at the beginning and when it's time for dry hops remove the magnet to drop the hops in to the beer or slide them in



I like this magnet idea, less hassle for me.
Maybe the finings (Gelatin) could be placed in a teabag or a disolveable bag.


----------



## fdsaasdf (13/2/19)

Easy option is to dry hop earlier. If you do it more than a few points before FG then it won't impact carbonation.

I rarely add hops after yeast pitch these days to avoid oxidising my beer & keep the fermentation as simple as possible.

Edit: I never add finings to beer so I can't help with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/19)

krz said:


> I like this magnet idea, less hassle for me.
> Maybe the finings (Gelatin) could be placed in a teabag or a disolveable bag.


You need hot water to dissolve the fining's, why not put them straight into the keg just before transfer?


----------



## brewgasm (14/2/19)

fdsaasdf said:


> Easy option is to dry hop earlier. If you do it more than a few points before FG then it won't impact carbonation.
> 
> I rarely add hops after yeast pitch these days to avoid oxidising my beer & keep the fermentation as simple as possible.
> 
> Edit: I never add finings to beer so I can't help with that.


I generally don't add hops to the fermentor and I am not a fan of opening the fermentor or taking samples during fermentation. Not saying that there is anything wrong with those actions it's just what I do.

I do like to dry hop in the using hop balls. I just put the dose of hops in the ball attach to the the lid seal and purge the oxygen from the keg and rack down the dip tube. 3 or 4 days later I carefully remove the ball.


----------



## razz (14/2/19)

Just a question about using magnets on stainless steel. My magnet doesn't work on the fermenter, on it's own. Will it work, in tandem, with another magnet inside the fermenter?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/19)

razz said:


> Just a question about using magnets on stainless steel. My magnet doesn't work on the fermenter, on it's own. Will it work, in tandem, with another magnet inside the fermenter?


Unless you have magnetic hops. Yes, that's how it is done. One sanitised magnet in the hop bag one on the outside of the fermenter.


----------



## hotmelt (14/2/19)




----------



## krz (14/2/19)

Crazy


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/19)

hotmelt said:


>



Now that looks like something that could be quite easily knocked up, Mason jar drill a couple of holes and a couple of grommets.


----------



## krz (15/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Now that looks like something that could be quite easily knocked up, Mason jar drill a couple of holes and a couple of 'O' rings.


I still dont understand how it works. 

How do you seal the holes in the mason jar?

Silastic?


----------



## razz (15/2/19)

krz said:


> I still dont understand how it works.
> 
> How do you seal the holes in the mason jar?
> 
> Silastic?


They look like they're welded.https://www.norcalbrewingsolutions.com/store/Tri-Clover-64-Ounce-Canning-Jar-Yeast-Brink.html


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/2/19)

What razz says, they will be welded in, I wrote 'O' rings and should have wrote grommets edited now. 
If you know anyone with a tig welder you could get them welded in.


----------



## Patrick_BCB (20/6/19)

Just to add my 2c, I've also have a few SS Unitanks and I want to keep that natural carbonation in the finished beer, yet I need to add finings otherwise I have too much wastage.
FYI I dry hop during active fermentation so that isn't a problem as CO2 is still being produced and will replace any lost. (I also bleed this off into my empty kegs to purge them).

Currently I use gelatin as a fining agent and have found that after venting the unit, adding the finings and cold crashing my finished beer is flat. So I need to add my finings without opening the unit. For the next batches I'll try some of the ideas mentioned above.


----------



## Meddo (20/6/19)

@krz, see my solution at the other place if you're interested, Google search for "dry hop airlock pressurised FV" - sorry I don't have time at the moment to re-post here but happy to answer any questions if of interest.

I assume we can't post direct links still.


----------



## Reg Holt (21/6/19)

Here is a top idea, a guy on HBT was selling them for $24 with a silicone seal a Mason Jar fits onto the large plate and gets held in position with a screw on lid tri clover fitting to valve.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/6/19)

I like it, I think that big flange would hinder dry hopping, would suit a collection bottle though, something similar, a tri clover fitting with a welded nipple and the thread to take a s/steel water bottle like the little one in the pic would be an ideal dry hopster.


----------



## Ballaratguy (23/6/19)

I’ve got a norcal brink coming in November which I’m going to use with a Guten fermenter
(When they get here)
I’ve had too many infected brewsfrom dry hopping that I’m going to go the sealed / pressure fermenting way


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/6/19)

Patrick_BCB said:


> Just to add my 2c, I've also have a few SS Unitanks and I want to keep that natural carbonation in the finished beer, yet I need to add finings otherwise I have too much wastage.
> FYI I dry hop during active fermentation so that isn't a problem as CO2 is still being produced and will replace any lost. (I also bleed this off into my empty kegs to purge them).
> 
> Currently I use gelatin as a fining agent and have found that after venting the unit, adding the finings and cold crashing my finished beer is flat. So I need to add my finings without opening the unit. For the next batches I'll try some of the ideas mentioned above.


If you have a few unitanks what you could do is while fermentation is taking place in one run the gas to a second one with your dry hops in the second one purge the second one with the co2 then when you are ready to dry hop transfer straight into the second one. Dry hop accomplished. As for the gelatin, you will loose the carbonation, but you could still naturally carbonate your keg using sugar.


----------



## Patrick_BCB (25/6/19)

Going to attempt to Jimmy up a gelatine injector to the sampling port using some gas line and a co2 bottle...


----------



## Reg Holt (25/6/19)

Patrick_BCB said:


> Going to attempt to Jimmy up a gelatine injector to the sampling port using some gas line and a co2 bottle...


You could try this, it is available in Australia.
https://www.murphyandson.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Ashland-Polyclar-Brewbrite_Sell-Sheet.pdf


----------



## Patrick_BCB (3/7/19)

I did my gelatin injection method today. Seemed to work ok with the gelatin solution going in without the beer or gas escaping.

Treated 3 x 7 gal unitanks using a gelatin mix in a party keg, blowing it up the sampling port.
Set the pressure in the party keg to higher than the unitank, slid a hose over the tap and then opened the tap.

Only concern is how much was delivered. Probably better to use a clear water filter housing with a pickup tube so you can see how much is going in.


----------



## Patrick_BCB (9/7/19)

^ update to my previous post. Kegged on Saturday and it worked a treat. A smaller see through container than the party keg would be ideal though, so you can see how much is being delivered.


----------

